# Lets see your DIY Canopys



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

I am looking for ideas for my 10g tank. I have one made up but makes the top look a little too bulky. Once its finished I will post pics.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Here's another thread with the same topic that might help.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/do-it-yourself/14229-show-off-your-diy-enclosures.html

-John N.


----------



## mahamotorworks (Nov 7, 2006)

Here is the link for the one I built.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/do-it-yourself/33244-diy-canopy-done.html

I also made one for my 29G tank that I will be finishing this weekend.

MAHA


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

Here is the stand and canopy I built for my 100 Gal 15 Years ago, The stand was built 6" deeper than the tank and a support stand for the canopy was attached to the stand behind the tank, also providing space for the plumbing to the sump.

These are the only pics I have found of this setup. I know I have more but I don't know where they are, This pic was taken while moving the tank. Notice the dolly under the tank and the water level in the tank, I wouldn't recommend this method of moving but with 4 guys it worked.










This is the canopy open. it has 6 48" T-12 bulbs staggered for coverage and an early moon light, a 3 Watt clear bulb for a night light. the canopy is made out of Oak and Oak plywood for the top, it hinges up for tank access. the reflector is white epoxy paint.










I wish I still had this set up, I sold it for $500.00 about 8 years ago.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

bpimm, that canopy and stand are excellent! I like the sleaker lines and the quality of workmanship is obviously high. You sold it!? I suppose you must have had a good reason, but what a loss. I hope the buyer appreciated what he got.


----------



## JERP (Feb 4, 2003)

nice hood bpimm, I'll be putting in an order shortly.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Beautiful cabinet and hood, both! Did you have any corrosion problems with the hinges?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Here is the hood I made: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/.../28612-hoppys-diy-hood.html?highlight=hoppy's


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

That is one fine piece of Hood Hoppy.
Bpimm, great set up also, I wish I was good with woodwork, I am just good with Metal and I don't like the metal frames very will, not homey enough for my taste.


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

cs_gardener said:


> bpimm, that canopy and stand are excellent! I like the sleaker lines and the quality of workmanship is obviously high. You sold it!? I suppose you must have had a good reason, but what a loss. I hope the buyer appreciated what he got.


Thanks, I really liked it to but I got out of the hobby for a while and it took up a lot of space. Wish I had it back now.



> nice hood bpimm, I'll be putting in an order shortly.


Maybe when I retire I'll have time to make it for you.



> Beautiful cabinet and hood, both! Did you have any corrosion problems with the hinges?


Thanks Hoppy, no corrosion problems at all, the front three sides were rabbited to sit over the tank and the back of the reflector sat on the tank top and formed a crude seal. the back where the hinges are was open to room air.

Thanks for all the nice comments


----------



## mikelucky (Dec 3, 2005)

*This is really more of an excuse to show off my tank but...*

Here is my canopy. The tank is a 46 bow and built into what used to be a bookcase. There is a before and 2 after pics, as you can see.

I decided to get a little creative and this is my result. Don't know if this will help you design yours but I get lots of comments on mine 

BTW since this is my first post, i'd like to say hello to everyone. I really enjoy this forum.

mike


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

Mikelucky,

Welcome to APC,

Nice looking setup, I have always liked the builtin look and yours is a very classy look.

Brian


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

That's a very nice looking installation, one that could persuade spouses not as interested in this hobby as we are to agree to a living room tank. And, welcome to the forum.

How do you get access now for tank maintenance - by removing the hood?


----------



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

Kinda looks like the canopy is on a shelving track system.... but I may be wrong all together.


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

hoppycalif said:


> How do you get access now for tank maintenance - by removing the hood?


If it were mine the verticle panel over the tank would be hinged to the shelf above it and swing up for access, but then it's not mine.


----------



## mikelucky (Dec 3, 2005)

Thanks for the comments guys.

hoppycalif: The installation was the ONLY way i got a tank in the LR so it had to look built in! The bookshelf was 36" wide and I just happened to have a 46 bow laying around. The canopy come completely off. I have attached a pic.

bpimm: Hinged was the original plan, in fact i still have the 36" stainless steel hinge, but when I saw how easy it was just to take the entire top off and work with nothing in my way I decided to keep it that way. Not to mention no slamming down of the canopy or propping it up with a fish net or piece of uplift tubing or something like I used to do when i had a hinged top!

Yeaulman: the shelving tracks are for a shelf that i never built and my wife has decided that she would rather live without. Thats a good idea for a future setup though... and sorry for kinda hijacking your post :???:










My wife loves the tank so much now that when she came home to find a new planted nano on the kitchen counter one day she didn't even complain! 

mike


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Mike, that installation is spectacular! The reason is that it contains so many hints as to how to much better integrate an aquarium into a room without massive costs. I have never seen anything quite like this before.


----------

